# Costa Rica



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

Wife wants to go to Costa Rica and I'm not going without catching something. Any reviews on any of these lodges???

Silver King Lodge

Rio Colorado 

Costa Ricaâ€™s Jungle Tarpon Lodge


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Rio Parismina Lodge is another option. They used to be the best but i think Silver King Lodge has upgraded a lot. Rio Parismina is owned by folks from San Antonio - or at least it was. I'd pick either Silver King or Rio Parismina.

http://www.riop.com/


----------



## Bigjump (Mar 15, 2005)

You should do the research and decide what is best for you. SKL and RPL have detailed websites. I can speak from personal knowledge about SKL.

Here is the info. I go to the SKL twice a year and recommend it highly. Give Rose Anne a shout. She will get you lined up. Do not go to the Rio Colorado. It is next door to SKL, so I saw it in May of 2014. It is basically sitting their empty. It looks to be deteriorating. Jungle Lodge is nice, but no in house guides from what I know. You have to hire Eddie on the Bullshark, if I remember right. He's good from what I hear. RPL is good, but people I know tell me the fishing there is no as good as it used to be. Joe Doggett used to go to RPL and write about it yearly in the Houston paper. I chose initially to go to SKL because the Lodge has A/C (RPL does not) and the boats are 23 feet instead of 21 at RPL. PM me for more info.

Big Jump


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

Thanks for the info. We are going next summer, so just now starting to investigate. I remember Doggett writing about RPL, so I asked about the ones I'd never heard of. Any other input??
Keep the responses/info coming..
thanks.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

I have heard Capt. Eddie be recommended pretty highly. I have never made it over to the Caribbean coast of Costa Rica. I think it was the Jungle Lodge which we were going to try when it first opened, but, trip fell through. IF Jungle is the one I am thinking of, then its located closer to Panama.

There is also tarpon trips being run up on the river between Costa and Nicaragua. They get some big fish up there. 
http://www.nicaraguafishing.com/accomodation.htm


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I was gonna mention Casa Mar Lodge as another option on the Rio Colorado, but not sure of it's still in business. It was booming back when Bill Barnes was still alive and running it. Eddie was fishing out of there back when I went. I've also done the trip the Nica trip w/ Phillipe's outfit...big tarpon for sure in the San Juan, but primarily trolling super shad raps. They relented and let us throw our lures w/o luck, so it was back to trolling. They carried a few cans of spray paint and would change lure colors on the water. Beautiful part of the world!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I've done the Nicaragua thing and satellite tagged tarpon 150 miles up the San Juan. If that is an option for anybody or there is any interest - PM me and I can give you the skinny on it. Good trip but you need to have some inside info to make it worthwhile.


----------



## MoePitts (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## redds (Jun 7, 2012)

*SKL*

I've fished Silver King also. I recommend.


----------



## Fishing911 (Aug 27, 2014)

My vote would be fore Silver King Lodge. If you are going to fly fish call in advance and get R. Cody to reserve Yenstel for you. He's an amazing guide and focuses on back country tarpon. He has a wicked skiff that is tricked out. Off brand and can't remember the name, but completely custom and comfortable.


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

*Just got back........*

It was a pretty good trip. Stayed at Silver King. Very nice place. My wife and I ended up being the only ones there for the three days. Every detail of the trip was handled well by SKL. Nice lodge with excellent food. Fished 2-1/2 days for tarpon and was 11 for 15....with largest at 74" (est 180#ish). Took a half day for back country tour / snook fishing. Didn't catch any snook, but caught some other stuff. Wife saw some monkeys/sloth/toucans so she was happy. 
Did see a Rio Colorado boat out fishing, so it is still in operation, but appears very rundown viewing from the river. Going out the river to the ocean through big breakers was exciting!! Will be making a return trip.


----------



## I'mBack (Apr 25, 2012)

This is a easy one stay in Jaco and fish out of Los Suenos Marina on the Spanish Fly or one of the other Maverick boats at the marina.....http://mavericksportfish.com/sportfishing-charters
I went during Thanksgiving and fished two days had 10 sails,4 Mahi mahi and 1 Blue in the 350lb range....can't wait to go back! These are the top boats down there and they know what they are doing when it come to catching Blues!


----------

